# Gator lawn mower blades, gotta love'm



## smabon (Oct 28, 2009)

This summer I picked up a riding mower off of CL.  It didn't come with a bagger and tried all summer to find one for the fall.  My yard has a couple of large oak tree which equals alot of leaves so I was figuring that I would need a bagger to pick up all of the leaves.  A couple of weeks after I picked up the mower I ordered some Gator blades for it.  Man these Gator blades eat up leaves.  I'm glad that I wasn't able to find a bagger for it because I have no need for it now.  Just jump on the mower with my favorite beverage in the cup holder and an hour later no more leaves.  So far I have been doing it once a week to keep up with the leaves.  I can now kiss those rakes good bye.  If you have a rider and a lot of leaves I would highly recommend Gator blades.


----------



## dave11 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have them on my tractor as well, and I agree they do great mulching leaves. Even so, they arrived with unsharpened edges, and I had to sharpen them to a proper edge for a cutting blade. I wasn't happy about that. They were tearing the grass blades before I sharpened them.


----------



## Gooserider (Oct 28, 2009)

How are they for durability compared to the stock blades?  I should have a brush hog instead of a mower, as my feeling is that if it's in the lawn, and it isn't big enough for the wood pile, it's gonna get mowed...  sticks, trash, kids toys, stray animals, whatever...   %-P  We also have a few dips and sags where if I don't hit them just right, the mower grounds.  I see mowing the lawn as a PITA task, and don't worry about making it neat as long as it's short enough...  Problem is the stock blades get all bent up after a couple years and I have to replace them - are the Gator blades any stronger?

Gooserider


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 28, 2009)

Gators are thicker and harder than most OEM blades.  I bent many OEM blades before I switched to the wonderful Gators.

A word of caution about the thick powder coat.  The paint makes the blade look like it needs sharpening.  It should be wire wheeled off at the mounting point so that they won't work loose.


----------



## Gooserider (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks...  Just got a new set of OEM style blades (but billed as "heavy duty") but will give the Gator's a try on the next go-round...

Gooserider


----------



## fbelec (Oct 29, 2009)

where can one get these blades? i tried sharpening up a set of oem blades for my rider. mulching blades. sharpen both sets of edges for the mulching. well i did a good job sharpening the regular edge it cuts so well that the motor doesn't load up in tall grass but i'm finding that it's not mulching anymore, it just leaving the grass cut tall.


----------



## Gooserider (Oct 29, 2009)

fbelec said:
			
		

> where can one get these blades? i tried sharpening up a set of oem blades for my rider. mulching blades. sharpen both sets of edges for the mulching. well i did a good job sharpening the regular edge it cuts so well that the motor doesn't load up in tall grass but i'm finding that it's not mulching anymore, it just leaving the grass cut tall.



Check your local OPE shops, many will carry them or can get them...  Alternatively some of the on-line OPE shops also carry them, I found them listed at Jacks Small Engine, among others...  They are somewhat more expensive than the OEM style blades, but not by a huge amount, maybe a couple dollars each.

Gooserider


----------



## fbelec (Oct 29, 2009)

thanks. i'll try r&m which is who i deal with. got to go there for some belts for the splitter anyway. but zwicker is down the street also.


----------



## pybyr (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't know if AgriSupply.com carries this type of "Gator" blade, but I am in same category as Goose-- where my Gravely riding mower has been known to go after small trees that wore out their welcome (passers-by must've had fun watching me use the rider to beat back the jungle of small cherry saplings and Virginia Greeper that had taken over the area under some of my wild apples)-- and so far, the A.S. blades hold up very well for me and they are so affordable that I'd rather use them than any name-brand.


----------



## smabon (Oct 29, 2009)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> fbelec said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wasn't able to find any around me.  Ended up getting them from the place Gooserider talked about.  Jacks small engine.  They had the best price that I could find on the net.


----------



## Gooserider (Oct 29, 2009)

Don't know how they are with shipping and have never done business with them, but the link above from Pybyr for Agri Supply looks interesting, they claim to carry the Gator blades, and the price was a little lower than Jacks...  (However I have done business w/ Jacks, and they have been pretty good) The R&M that fbelec mentioned is literally around the corner from me (I drive the OPE there as needed, under it's own power) and is a good shop, but he is the "local repair guy" type business not an internet shop...

Gooserider


----------



## smabon (Oct 29, 2009)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> Don't know how they are with shipping and have never done business with them, but the link above from Pybyr for Agri Supply looks interesting, they claim to carry the Gator blades, and the price was a little lower than Jacks...  (However I have done business w/ Jacks, and they have been pretty good) The R&M that fbelec mentioned is literally around the corner from me (I drive the OPE there as needed, under it's own power) and is a good shop, but he is the "local repair guy" type business not an internet shop...
> 
> Gooserider



Where is R&M located.  I work in Chelmsford and would like to know where his is located for future reference.


----------



## Gooserider (Oct 29, 2009)

Sent you a PM, didn't feel we needed directions to a local shop on a national forum...

Gooserider


----------



## Metal (Oct 29, 2009)

I have run the Gator Magnums (about 25% thicker then regular ones) on my tractor for about four years now and they are in very good condition (of course, I am mowing a lawn, not a yard).  Compared to John Deere prices they are less then half the price.  They recommend using them without a mulch plate, but I left mine on so I don't shoot grass in beds, on the driveway, etc. and they work great.  I buy mine through Jack's as well.  You do have to remove the paint from the cutting edge, but that is better then rust I guess.


----------



## JustWood (Oct 29, 2009)

I got some from mowpart.com.about 2 months ago and I'll never buy stock blades again.


----------



## woodsman23 (Oct 29, 2009)

pybyr said:
			
		

> I don't know if AgriSupply.com carries this type of "Gator" blade, but I am in same category as Goose-- where my Gravely riding mower has been known to go after small trees that wore out their welcome (passers-by must've had fun watching me use the rider to beat back the jungle of small cherry saplings and Virginia Greeper that had taken over the area under some of my wild apples)-- and so far, the A.S. blades hold up very well for me and they are so affordable that I'd rather use them than any name-brand.




I order from > www.AgriSupply.com  all the time there shipping is cheap and they are much cheaper than most out there and yes they have gators. I have bought  saw blades, cast iron fry pans, mower parts and belts and have never regretted buying from them. Try em out...


----------



## Shaner (Nov 6, 2009)

No question that Gators are the best blades out there.  It's funny how the Deere dealers try and steer you away from them.  Mine recently mentioned something about Deere blades being forged from better materials.  Bottom line is what gets it done better on the lawn!


----------

